# Réparation Macintosh SE



## Dgeler (1 Mai 2016)

Bon erreur de manipulation je n'ai pas réussi a créer le message des le début. 

Bref, 

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Je possède un vieux Macintosh SE FDHD,  et depuis quelques temps celui-ci démarre avec des carreaux blancs/noirs et n'émet plus aucun son. 

Apres quelques recherches,  cela vient apparemment des condensateurs qui ont rendu l'âme. Question du coup,  est ce que ce tutoriel (http://pc-restorer.com/repairing-a-macintosh-se30-with-no-sound/)  conviendrait,  bien qu'il soit pour le SE 30 ? En auriez vous d'autres à me conseiller ? 

Deuxième question : en voulant regler la taille de l'affichage,  le "machin qu'on tourne"  a cassé.  C'est réparable ? Si oui,  avec quoi ?

N'hésitez pas à rajouter des précisions à foison, je découvre le hardware en ce moment. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Invité (1 Mai 2016)

Dgeler a dit:


> Bon erreur de manipulation je n'ai pas réussi a créer le message des le début.
> 
> Bref,
> 
> ...



A priori oui, c'est les condos, et la recette est la même.
Pour le "machin qu'on tourne" une photo ne ferait pas de mal…


----------



## Dgeler (1 Mai 2016)

La carte mère du petit est différente de celle du SE /30,  apparemment le SE et le SE /30 en avaient une différente.  Du coup, que faire ? 
Pour le machin j'attends d'avoir le temps de démonter le monstre et prendre la photo ^^


----------



## Invité (1 Mai 2016)

La technique de pose et la qualité des condos n'est pas différente.
Il est conseillé de s'exercer au préalable.


----------



## Dgeler (1 Mai 2016)

Mais les condensateurs sont les mêmes ? Aux mêmes endroits ? Et quelle est l'avantage d'un condensateur au tantale ?
Je vais essayer de récupérer un vieux lecteur de CD avant de commencer du coup.


----------



## Invité (2 Mai 2016)

Il faut que tu prenne des condensateurs avec des valeurs identiques à ceux que tu change.
L'avantage c'est qu'ils sont neufs…


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2016)

Attention à respecter la polarité des condensateurs...


----------



## Dgeler (3 Mai 2016)

Rebonjour !

J'ai démonté l'ordinateur cet après midi.

Alors pour les condensateurs, ils n'ont pas le même placement, ni la même forme, ni la même ?puissance?. On en a 11, 10 33µf 16v et 1 µf 50v (C36). Pas de trace de détérioration. Que faire ?








les condensateurs





Quant aux machins qui tournent, c'est ceux là ^^ 



(il y a une sorte de vis dans celui qui n'est pas pété)


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2016)

Pour la partie électronique, je n'y connais rien.
à priori, il suffit de prendre des condos ayant exactement les mêmes caractéristiques.

Pour la vis, c'est emmerdant.
Regarde bien comment c'est foutu au niveau de la fracture et après tu peux essayer de bidouiller.
Perso, je percerais avec un tout petit foret (1,5mm) et j'essaierais d'y mettre une vis d'une diamètre légèrement supérieur.

Mais, j'attendrais aussi d'autres avis certainement plus constructifs…


----------



## Dgeler (3 Mai 2016)

La vis était sortie complètement grillée dans l'autre,  ca vaudrait le coup d'en prendre une exactement pareille ? (par contre aucune idée de la longueur...) 
Après j'ai trouvé ca http://www.apple-collection.com/htmsysteme/piles.htm
Effectivement j'avais la date et l'heure aléatoire,  mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il veut dire par micro (sorti son ?). Ca n'explique pas non plus le quadrillage de l'écran :/


----------



## melaure (6 Mai 2016)

J'ai un SE/30 et un Classic II dans le même état, mais je suis pas super chaud pour le fer à souder ...


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2016)

Faudra que j'essaie, mon Classic II n'a plus de vidéo…


----------



## matacao (9 Mai 2016)

Pour les condos, il te faut des axiaux chimiques, tu dois prendre absolument la même capacité, la tension de service n'est pas critique du dois prendre la même tension ou plus.
Fait très attention au moment du dessoudage car les pistes sont très très fragiles et il est aisé de les faire sauter. De plus, évite absolument la pompe à dessouder et utilise plutôt de la tresse à dessouder.

Pour le potard cassé c'est moins évidement de retrouver un identique.

Sur le lien que tu as donné, "micro" signifie ordinateur.


----------



## Dgeler (9 Mai 2016)

Je ne sais pas trop si je change les condensateurs,  ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir bavé,  et le problème des condos semble toucher uniquement les SE 30. Donc à voir apres un changement de pile

Mais ca se vend des "potards"? 

Du coup est-ce-que ca vaut le coup de changer la pile ?


----------



## matacao (9 Mai 2016)

Il faut au moins défaire la pile pour éviter qu'elle coule mais le mac marche très bien sans.

Ne change pas les codos si ils ne semblent pas avoir bavé et si ils ne sont pas gonflés, le seul moyen d'être sur qu'ils sont bons est de les passer au capacimètre, ce qui implique de les démonter et d'avoir le matériel.

Pour le potard (potentiomètre), oui ca se vend mais je ne suis pas sur que tu vas trouver un qui puisse remplacer celui d'origine. Je vais vérifier sur le schéma de l'alim pour voir ce qui pourrait convenir.

Tes problèmes graphiques peuvent aussi venir de la ram et de la carte video.


----------



## matacao (10 Mai 2016)

Je viens de vérifier les schéma de l'alim pour les potards:
- Pour la largeur: c'est une inductance variable, mauvaise nouvelle il faut en récupérer une sur une autre alim car c'est impossible à trouver.
- Pour la luminosité maximum: c'est une résistance variable de 2 MΩ
- Pour la hauteur: c'est une résistance variable de 100 kΩ
- Pour la mise au point: c'est une résistance variable de 2 MΩ
- Pour la luminosité: c'est une résistance variable de 1 MΩ

Vérifie aussi sur la carte mère que les condos n'ont pas coulés car tes problèmes peuvent aussi venir de là.


----------



## Dgeler (10 Mai 2016)

Je vais relancer le Mac sans pile pour voir comment il se comporte,  mais ca permettrait au moins de régler l'histoire de l'heure.  La pile est un peu chère,  j'attends une brocante ce weekend voir si je trouve une épave. 
Pour le potentiomètre,  c'est justement la largeur qui a pété :/
Mais quand bien même je viendrais a la changer, il faudra tout dessouder ou juste réintroduire l'espèce de vis dans le trou ?


----------



## Invité (13 Mai 2016)

Normalement, si tu le laisse branché sur le réseau électrique, il ne devrait pas perdre l'heure et la date…


----------



## matacao (18 Mai 2016)

Dgeler a dit:


> Pour le potentiomètre,  c'est justement la largeur qui a pété :/
> Mais quand bien même je viendrais a la changer, il faudra tout dessouder ou juste réintroduire l'espèce de vis dans le trou ?



Pour le changer il faut le dessouder, après tu peux toujours essayer de bricoler une réparation avec une vis ou autre. De toute façon ces potentiomètres ont juste une influence sur la géométrie de l'écran.


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2016)

matacao a dit:


> Pour le changer il faut le dessouder, après tu peux toujours essayer de bricoler une réparation avec une vis ou autre. De toute façon ces potentiomètres ont juste une influence sur la géométrie de l'écran.


Sur un écran de 9 si tu manque, même seulement un peu, de largeur, c'est vite handicapant…


----------



## Dgeler (18 Mai 2016)

Je vais essayer de trouver des fils longues voir ce que ca fait ^^
Et oui c'est handicapant,  faut redimensionner la fenêtre a chaque fois sinon on ne voit pas la fin de la phrase ^^
Jai commandé la pile,  elle arrive debut juin. Le macintosh était toujours branché au secteur,  mais jamais la bonne date,  ca j'en suis sur


----------



## Invité (19 Mai 2016)

Un problème Pram alors pour la date.
Il y avait un utilitaire gratuit TechTool qui faisait ça.

Sinon "commande-alt-p-r" au boot et enfoncés pendant le temps de 4 "boing"


----------

